# advice on groin pull



## authoreyes (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi all,

I have been taking TKD for about a year now, and a month ago obtained my blue belt.  At our school I recently moved up to the advanced class (our adult classes are white - high green beginner, high green above advanced) which consists of a much more rigorous program.  In this class we do much more advanced techiniques and training, many which consist of the spinning kick combos and more advanced hapkido defense techniques.  last week while doing a basic side kick to reverse side kick combo i felt a severe tear feeling in the inner left thigh of my back leg (the left).  After limping through class i went home and noticed bruising from the top of my inner thigh down about 6 or 8 inches, and it was tender to the touch.  The next morning it was quite sore and tender to walk on.  After doing some research, I came to the assumption (unqualified medical) that it was a groin pull, about a 2nd degree.  I rested a full week and near the end of the week began to stretch a little bit.  After feeling ok I went back to class the next tuesday and halfway though class, the same thing happened, although this time I didnt finish class.  i explained the issue to my master and just worked on forms.  This time no visible bruising, but still pain.  Ive been resting it the past two days, but Im wondering when I can get back to healthy again.  Has anyone any advice, stretching techniques, any ideas how long this might take?  how do I know when its back to good?  should i just go to the doc (trying to avoid that because of insurance issues)

thanks!


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 13, 2002)

I would go to the doctor. You tried the self remedy and that didn't help. It may be a pain to go through the insurance but you need to know for sure what is wrong and whether or not you are aggravating it. Good Luck.
:asian:


----------



## Roland (Sep 13, 2002)

Go see a a doctor.
It sounds pretty nasty.

We must take care of ourselves today, so we can enjoy life tomorrow!



:soapbox:


----------



## authoreyes (Sep 13, 2002)

thanks all,

thats what i needed to hear.  i was kind of curious as to whether or not many others had experienced similiar kinds of strains.  i guess i was just recently beginning to build up some endurance/flexablility and becoming more comfortable with my abilities and i was kinda hoping this was minor and wouldnt require any serious halting of my training.  oh well, will learn from the advice of my peers...thanks all!


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 25, 2004)

I have had a groin strain/pull.  You need to rest it for at least two weeks!!!!!! Unfortunately these can take a long time to heel if you dont rest it properly.  AFter two weeks take it slowly at training.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I had one......

put me out of comission for almost 2 months!
I kep aggravating it......hey! I was "invincible!"
 Rest....and ice-packs
and go see a doctor!


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 26, 2004)

Me too...
Rest, ice, no stretching!!!
Week one, no MA at all.
Week two, no kicks

It took 3 weeks to get back to kicks, not high ones mind you, but mid-level.
You've been forced to backtrack your training. Don't expect to be back at the level you left. You will have to re-trace your steps ...so to speak. 
Remember, if you push too hard, it will happen over and over......


----------



## Robert Carver (Aug 3, 2004)

Groin pulls are just a part of doing any martial arts. If you take the advice of your doctor and those here in the forum, it will get better. It just may take a while. However, I want to mention this to you, and the others here, that what "feels" like a groin pull, may actually be something far worse. Especially if it seems to persist for a very long time. Last week, I had a total hip replacement (THR), and five years ago when things started acting up, it felt just like a pulled groin that would not go away. Like most hardheaded martial artists (and Marines I might add), I ignored it. Later, I started having problems with the lower back & upper leg. Kinda like people describe a sciatic nerve getting tweaked. When I finally broke down and went to the doctor, it was diagnosed with a totally worn out hip and told I needed a THR. I later learned that if I had not waited so long, there were "lesser" means of treatment than a THR. So listen to your body, and if it does not go away, go to a good orthopedic surgeon and have then examine you. 

Better safe than sorry!


----------

